# ما هو مستقبل مهندس الفلزات في مصر ؟



## engyasso (10 سبتمبر 2014)

ما هو مستقبل مهندس الفلزات في مصر؟
وما هي مرتباتهم؟


----------



## السيد البلقاسى (12 سبتمبر 2014)

مستقبل مهندس الفلزات اما ان تعمل فى المسابك و دة مرتبة مش عالى و مجال متعب او مصانع الحديد و الصلب دى بردة المرتبات فية مش اوى او العمل فى شركات البترول و ال corrosion او welding و دة مرتبتها كويسه


----------



## engyasso (12 سبتمبر 2014)

يعني الشغل متوفر ولا لا؟
والمرتبات للي مش قوي دي يعني كام تقريبا؟


----------



## engyasso (12 سبتمبر 2014)

يعني الشغل متوفر ولا لا ؟
والمرتبات اللي مش قوي دي يعني كام تقريبا؟


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (16 سبتمبر 2014)

اي ان كان المهندس سواء ميكانيكا كهربا كمياء اتصالات او غيره بدون تخصص قوي زي ما قال لحضرتك البشمهندس عن المجالات المرتبطة بمجالك مثل الحماية والتآكل او اللحام او التفتيش او غيرهم 

يؤسفني اني اقولك ان معرفش هتاخد كام لانك اصلا مش هتلاقي شغل لو اكتفيت بالمؤهل الجامعي فقط وان لقيت هيكون رواتب رمزية جدا 

حاول تلم معلومات قدر الامكان في اي من التخصصات القوية المرتبطة

بالتوفيق


----------



## mhb (2 أكتوبر 2014)

نصيحة لوجه الله انا مهندس فلزات قديم وهو تخصص اصلا شغله قليل والاهم منه في سوق العمل مهندس الميكانيكا الذي يتداخل عمله مع عمل مهندس الفلزات لذلك من كان مازال طالبا في هذا المجال فاليحول فورا حتي لا يفيق من الوهم علي صدمة


----------

